# SE-II Practice Book



## Genuine_Opinion (May 9, 2010)

Other than Kaplan 3-book combo, is there any recommendation of practice books for SE-II preparation. I found this book: 345 Solved Seismic Design Problems

I appreciate any opinion / suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

G. O.


----------



## IL-SE (May 9, 2010)

The NCEE?S sample exam is a decent reference, just make sure you also download the errata from their website.


----------



## IL-SE (May 9, 2010)

Whoops. Double post.


----------



## McEngr (May 20, 2010)

IL-SE said:


> Whoops. Double post.


If you get the 345 problems book, consider the fact that it is based off of UBC 97.


----------



## IL-SE (May 21, 2010)

I highly recommend the ICC/SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Vol 1 (it's part of a 3 volume set, but you really only need vol 1). http://www.amazon.com/2006-Structural-Seis...0609&amp;sr=1-1. It has a lot of very practical and useful examples.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Aug 3, 2010)

The zombie thread springs to life...

Seriously though, I'm looking to see if anyone that has taken the SE2 since this thread was going last time has any additional thoughts on what to pick up.


----------



## indeng (Aug 23, 2010)

StructuralPoke... Are you an ostate alum? what year?


----------



## StructuralPoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep - OK State Arch Eng '02


----------



## SEdude (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, I also have the Kaplan 3-book combo. I'm starting my SEII exam studying now for the October exam and I am curious about something. In the "Civil &amp; Structural Engineering, Seismic Design Review for the PE Exam" Kaplan book, Chapter 1 goes over some example problems which require matrix operations. My NCEES-approved calculator, TI-30X, does not perform matrix operations. I am not sure whether the other NCEES-approved calculators do matrix operations. But, if not, I am not sure what to conclude. While I am capable of doing freehand matrix problems, I doubt that the purpose of the SEII exam is to see whether I'm proficient in freehand matrix calculations.

I do not want to violate the rules of this forum by discussing specific exam problems. I am merely trying to see what others think about the SEII exam and the ability to perform matrix calculations. Thanks.


----------



## MOOK (Aug 29, 2010)

SEdude said:


> Hi, I also have the Kaplan 3-book combo. I'm starting my SEII exam studying now for the October exam and I am curious about something. In the "Civil &amp; Structural Engineering, Seismic Design Review for the PE Exam" Kaplan book, Chapter 1 goes over some example problems which require matrix operations. My NCEES-approved calculator, TI-30X, does not perform matrix operations. I am not sure whether the other NCEES-approved calculators do matrix operations. But, if not, I am not sure what to conclude. While I am capable of doing freehand matrix problems, I doubt that the purpose of the SEII exam is to see whether I'm proficient in freehand matrix calculations.
> I do not want to violate the rules of this forum by discussing specific exam problems. I am merely trying to see what others think about the SEII exam and the ability to perform matrix calculations. Thanks.



In SE exam, you won't need more than a regular calculator to solve any problem in the exam. Do not worry about such complicated matrices calculations.


----------

